# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Chúc mừng năm mới!

## CKD

Có vẻ AD bận nhậu nên quên Chúc mừng năm mới  :Smile: 

CKD xin thay mặt chúc anh chị em thành viên diễn đàn CNCProVN.com một năm mới có nhiều thành công trong cuộc sống  :Smile:

----------

HuyPhuc, ppgas, sirateo, TigerHN, VanToan234

----------

